# Help! Sherwin Williams Paint Prices



## aavinternational (Mar 19, 2009)

i know that there's alot of painting contractor here. so normally you know the price of paints from Sherwin Williams
I've been doing a market assessment for Sherwin Williams Paint but i need to get their actual price range. I know that the prices varies by location but i need to have a summary for the price. Can someone here help me by getting the prices for this?
Duration Flat - Gallon/5Gallon Prices
Duration Satin - Gallon/5Gallon Prices
Duration Semi-Gloss - Gallon/5Gallon Prices
Super Paint Flat - Gallon/5Gallon Prices
Super Paint Satin - Gallon/5Gallon Prices
Super Paint Semi-Gloss - Gallon/5Gallon Prices
A100 Flat - Gallon/5Gallon Prices
A100 Satin - Gallon/5Gallon Prices
Promar 400 Flat - Gallon/5Gallon Prices
Promar 400 Eggshell - Gallon/5Gallon Prices
Promar 400 Semi-Gloss - Gallon/5Gallon Prices
Preprite 400PVA - Gallon/5Gallon Prices
Loxon Conditioner - Gallon/5Gallon Prices

Thank You so much.
Their prices give me headache, Google Search doesn't show me any...


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

:blink::blink::no::yes:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Contractor pricing varies according to you purchase history and what products you actually use. 

Very few get an across the board discount. 

If you want thier prices ask them. Or are you a competitor doing the down and dirty?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

*Some* prices vary by location. *Some *prices vary by how much of a particular product you use. *Some* SW reps will be more than happy to give you a price list determined by your actual amount purchased. *Some/Most *regulars here will answer like Dave did above. And, *sometimes, *they have sales going on and you can get stuff really cheap! Your welcome....


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I would think it would be much easier to just call a SW and ask.


----------

